# La Piedad, Michoacan - Anyone lived there/been there?



## spartan933

I just graduated from Purdue the other day and I am going to La Piedad, Michoacan on June 1. I am driving down there with my girlfriend's father, he's from there and has a house down there. Anyways, I am looking for some opinions on the town. I am going to be taking some classes at UNIVA while I am there. I don't speak very good Spanish, but that's the reason I am going. I will be down there for three months. Recommendations regarding anything, etc.? Need to know information? Thanks for the help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Congratulations! But I must ask, "Why does a recent college graduate begin a sentence with 'So'? The 'indios' of Michoacan may begin theirs with 'Pues'.
If you put "La Piedad, Michoacan" into Google, all sorts of information will appear.


----------



## spartan933

*RE: Using "so" to start a sentence.*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## synthia

Use of 'so' to start a sentence is common in spoken English, and in informal written communication. The language is changing, as evidenced by the disappearance of the subjunctive. I don't think that is even being taught any more. I was told that saying or writing "If I _were _you" is a sure sign of age.

In the midst all the bad grammar and spelling I see here, beginning a sentence with 'so' is hardly even on the radar screen. But maybe I'm defending it because I do that myself.

Anyway, posters, you don't need to have perfect grammar to ask questions.


----------



## RVGRINGO

So, alright already; it just sounded more like Manhattan or Miami instead of Indiana and brought to mind the local use of 'pues.' No criticism intended. So, what's next? If I were the poster, I would really be looking forward to my time in Michoacan; perhaps the most beautiful state in Mexico. It is just across the lake from us and we enjoy occasional visits. El subjunctivo vive en el español.


----------



## monivovo

Hi - how is your visit going? Did you like Morelia??


----------

